# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si Mundet Ta Ndryshoje Titullin Tim?

## hof

Tani titulli im eshte i/e regjistruar. Si mundet ta ndryshoje?

----------


## zANë

Kliko te paneli i kontrollit,pastaj kliko te ndryshimi i profilit,aty te del dhe titulli...

----------


## hof

Ate e provova une e me del kjo:




> Titulli i tanishëm i emrit tuaj është
> i/e regjistruar Rifillo
> 
> Ky është titulli që shfaqet nën emrin tuaj në postimet që bëni. Shëno kutinë 'Rifillo' nëse ju dëshironi të përdorni titullin e dhënë për grupin tuaj dhe numrin e postit.


Po tani c'fare duhet te beje? Falemnderit!




> Kliko te paneli i kontrollit,pastaj kliko te ndryshimi i profilit,aty te del dhe titulli...

----------


## zANë

> Kliko te paneli i kontrollit,pastaj kliko te ndryshimi i profilit,aty te del dhe titulli...


Ketu kur te del "titulli personal",kliko mbi te pastaj te hapet nje dritare,ku ti mund te shkruash ate qe do te shruash,me pas ruaje

----------

hof (05-09-2013)

----------

